
Microsoft joins the Linux Foundation - dankohn1
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/16/microsoft-joins-the-linux-foundation/
======
blackaspen
I'm fairly certain all of 2016 is a mass-hallucination. Or something.

In all seriousness though, I don't think this is surprising. Visual Studio on
macOS is more surprising to me. Azure runs on Linux and that's a really,
really big business for Microsoft. And they've also built a Linux Subsystem
into Windows.

Rock on Microsoft, rock on.

~~~
LyalinDotCom
We're really committed to doing our best on being good members of the global
developer community, just watch Connect(); // 2016 where this was announced
and is streaming live right now. We've got a few more announcements coming :).

[https://connectevent.microsoft.com](https://connectevent.microsoft.com)

~~~
blackaspen
Awesome! Way back when, I was a huge Microsoft fanboy, until Mac OS X came
out, then I hated Microsoft...then I used a Windows Phone from day one until
just before Microsoft bought Nokia. And I own a Surface. Definitely come full
circle.

------
SEJeff
Wow, this simply would never have happened under Ballmer. It is really great
to see what Microsoft is able to do under Satya Nadella. I like what I'm
seeing and it will keep Linux honest.

Hell hath frozen over.

~~~
helthanatos
I'd really like to see some windows compatibility layer for Linux to run
Windows applications.

~~~
blackaspen
Maybe Microsoft will pour a bit of support into WINE?

------
oxyoxy
Everyone forgot about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend_and_extinguish](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend_and_extinguish)

Join Ubuntu into windows add windows-specific hooks and additions for open-
source software to build against destroy the backward compatibility end linux

this is what they have always done, why should this time be different

------
lwn
Worrying news, when looking at Microsoft's strategy in the past
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend_and_extinguish](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embrace,_extend_and_extinguish)

~~~
Jonathanks
The Linux Foundation may have just accepted a Trojan Horse (or rather, a
Redmond Horse). I hope it turns out for good for all. I'd love to see better
contributions to Linux. If Microsoft can help make Wine better, then the
playing field could be level. But it is scary to think that so many years of
open source software available on Linux will eventually be available to
Windows users without being ported to Windows, and then Linux suffers more.
Hopefully it will be good for all.

------
josho
The lesson that everyone should take here is that corporations change in ways
that we could never imagine. (For those that are younger they may not remember
Microsoft calling Linux a virus and setting its entire salesforce in motion to
spread FUD against Linux).

So, we need to reflect on whether giving corporations our personal data makes
sense over the long term rather than just giving it to them because its easy
today.

------
bomdo
Joining a table for open discussion is great, no matter how you look at it.

Also see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12967770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12967770)

------
nojvek
I think this is great news. Also Shows Microsoft big cow is no longer Windows
but Azure. This means software is a commodity, they're really in the
infrastructure rental business

------
d3ckard
Well, the hell just frozen. Satya Nadella seems to have really changed MS.
Great for them, especially, that I believe Windows to be their worst product.

------
dadapas12
It seems good, but i have doubt, about virus in windows, the can affected to
linux too. I don't like that

------
dadapas12
It's seems so good but i have doubt for the virus environment, that's can
affect linux users.

------
0xCMP
Am I crazy to have thought this had already happened? What is it I'm think of
instead?

------
lesolorzanova
Trying to destroy linux from the inside. And they are letting them. So sad.
But when Microsoft takes over there will always be beautiful minds creating
new systems.

------
mmatoscom
cant believe I have lived enough to read this news!!

------
akhilcacharya
What a year!

